# Folsom Prison Jam



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

This is about as close to country as I can get. Pardon the clams. Recorded off the floor at rehearsal this week. Patch is my standard Trey A patch hitting it with the split position setting on my PRS Standard 24.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/fw18-folsom-prison-jam[/soundcloud]


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

I like!:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keyboard is kickin it


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> keyboard is kickin it


Our keyboard player is amazing. Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it a Nord?



iaresee said:


> Our keyboard player is amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Is it a Nord?


Yup. Nord on top, Yamaha stage piano thing on the bottom.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Very well done - really enjoyed that. Great groove to it!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the minor notes added in there. Almost made me think of the middle eastern thing for a bit. Good Fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a tendency to lean on chromatic passing phrases. Too many years listening to ti Phish I think.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Love your drummer!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup, you got a winner on your hands. I love the vibe. Great keyboard player! Not quite country but it sounds great! Man, that's some really good toe tapping music!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> Love your drummer!


Thanks! He's pretty amazing. Truthfully, they're all great -- I just try and keep up.


----------

